# Das geht doch eigentlich gar nicht !!



## jolantha (27. Apr. 2014)

Hallo, 
Heute habe ich voller Verblüffung festgestellt, daß von meinem Nachwuchs aus 2013 nicht 
ein einziger Fisch ( ich schreib jetzt nicht Koi ) Barteln hat !!!
Das geht gar nicht ! 
Da paddeln munter 100 Kinder rum, ca. 3-5 cm Lang, schön bunt , und alle " ich weiß nicht was " !!
Aus 2012 haben es 2 überlebt, eindeutig Koi mit Barteln , und jetzt das.
Da ich ja immer nur  Koi habe, und 2 auch letztes Jahr ablaichten, frag ich mich, wo kommen diese
kleinen Kuckucksfische her ?


----------



## Moonlight (27. Apr. 2014)

Hey Jolantha,

mach doch mal paar Bilder. Fang welche raus und lichte sie mal von allen Seiten ab. Vielleicht sind ja doch Ansätze erkennbar.

Hab gestern auch noch einen verirrten im QB gefunden, der hat mit seinen 4-5cm auch noch keine Barteln.

Mandy


----------



## jolantha (27. Apr. 2014)

Ach, Mandy
Du Trost meines geplagten Alters, Du machst mir ja richtig Hoffnung. 
Von wegen rausfangen, die versammeln sich alle an einer Stelle, da wo es Futter gibt,
und dann komm ich mit Kescher !!
Von irgendwo erschallt dann der unhörbare Warnruf, 
Achtung, da isse wieder , und schon sind alle wech ......
Aber ich werde es weiter versuchen !


----------



## lotharw (27. Apr. 2014)

hallo Jolantha,

der Wachposten vermutet den Kescher oben oder von der Seite.
Versuche es mal von Unten,und keine hecktischen Bewegungen.

Viel Glück

Mfg
Lothar


----------



## Zermalmer (27. Apr. 2014)

Genau Lothar... Kescher reinlegen und ruhe bewahren... und dann nach oben ziehen, das könnte funktionieren.


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Apr. 2014)

Zermalmer schrieb:


> Genau Lothar... Kescher reinlegen und ruhe bewahren... und dann nach oben ziehen, das könnte funktionieren.


 Kecher rein legen und vergessen. Paar Tage drüber Füttern und wenn die Bande auch das absinkende Futter aus dem Kescher frist ist es Zeit den mal anzuheben.


----------



## Tinky (28. Apr. 2014)

Ich hatte großen Erfolg in der Dunkelheit mit Taschenlampe. Auch die Goldies, die mir tagsüber unmöglich zu fangen erschienen habe ich so in der Nacht wegfischen können.
Gaaaanz langsame Bewegungen mit dem Kescher und nachdem es mindestens 2-3 Stunden dunkel ist...die Armen holst Du dann locker aus dem Halbschlaf ins Netz 
Gruß bastian


----------



## jolantha (28. Apr. 2014)

Danke für die Tips,
aaaaber Männers  ( Lothar, Andreas und Totto ) , bin ich denn so ein Neuling ?
Bei mir sieht das so aus, links* liegt* ein Kescher, in der Mitte* liegt *eine __ Senke, und rechts davon *liegt*
der nächste Kescher .
Die Einzigen, die voller Gelassenheit oben drüber weg schwimmen, ist meine alte Garde,
der Kindergarten wuselt drumherum, und wenn ich mal glaube, jetzt klappt es, ist garantiert ein
Dicker im Weg .
Wenn ich es dann mal schaffe, gibts auch ein Foto . 

@ Bastian, den Taschenlampentrick probier ich mal


----------



## Moonlight (28. Apr. 2014)

Mit dem Taschenlampentrick hab ich auch schon einige meiner Süßen raus bekommen. Bei Babys ist das allerdings nicht so einfach. Ich würde einfach warten bis mal einer am Rand ist und am Algenrasen knabbert...und dann mit einem kleinen Kescher den gezielt rausholen. Hat bei mir vor 2Jahren gut funktioniert.


----------



## troll20 (28. Apr. 2014)

Oder ganz einfach,  komplettes Wasser raus und Fische einsammeln.  

LG Rene


----------



## jolantha (29. Apr. 2014)

troll20 schrieb:


> Oder ganz einfach,  komplettes Wasser raus und Fische einsammeln.
> 
> LG Rene



Troll, 

werde ich wahrscheinlich auch so machen, aber erst wenn es wärmer ist, muß nämlich mal wieder entschlammen .
An einen Bodenablauf haben wir natürlich 1998 beim Teichbau noch nicht gedacht


----------



## lotharw (29. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Jolantha,

einen "Bodenablauf" kannst du auch Nachträglich einbauen,und das ohne Wasserablassen,Wasserverlust ca. ein Schnapsglas.

Die Anleitung schwirrt hier irgendwo herum.


Mfg
Lothar


----------



## jolantha (30. Apr. 2014)

Danke Lothar,
hab ich aber nicht gefunden, unter Suche .
Dafür aber einen Hinweis auf Naturagart, natürlich eine etwas teurererere Lösung


----------



## S.Hammer (30. Apr. 2014)

@jolantha 

als Idee zum Entschlammen.

man nehme einen

Erste Versuche mit einem Luftheber | Seite 3

Seitlich am Abzweig nen Schlauch dran. (ähnlich Poolsauger)

in Kombination mit :

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/vlcvf-3-oder-meine-endgültige-vliesfilter-lösung.38637/

nur nicht so hoch hängen, dann lässt die Leistung nach.

Kannst auch Deine kleinen Fische mit einsaugen, da passiert nix, da ja keine rotierenden oder festen Teile den Fisch berühren, nur Luft und Wasser 

Gruß S. Hammer


----------



## Maximoto (30. Apr. 2014)

Projekt "Luftheber mit 75cm Förderhöhe" | Seite 2

Hier kann man die Anleitung finden, Post #15 

Grüße,
Maximilian


----------



## jolantha (2. Mai 2014)

Danke Euch, 
ist alles ein bißchen verwirrend für mich, werd mich aber mal durchkämpfen


----------



## S.Hammer (7. Mai 2014)

hier mal im Bild





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RdlOFHwBAE_


----------



## Tinky (7. Mai 2014)

lotharw schrieb:


> Hallo Jolantha,
> 
> einen "Bodenablauf" kannst du auch Nachträglich einbauen,und das ohne Wasserablassen,Wasserverlust ca. ein Schnapsglas.
> 
> ...




Also wenn DAZU jemand nähere Infos, Links, Erfahrungen hätte...ich wäre interessiert 
Ich habs bislang nicht richtig finden können...

MFG Bastian


----------



## wusi (7. Mai 2014)

lotharw schrieb:


> Hallo Maximoto,
> 
> ich habe schon über 10 Flansche (von 50 - 250 mm) in gefüllte Teiche in bis zu 75 cm (ca.Armlänge) tiefe eingebaut,und hatte pro Flansch nur einen Wasserverlust von ca.50 ml Teichwasser.
> Die Einbaureihenfolge ist peinlichst genau einzuhalten und einen Fehler machst du nur EINMAL.
> ...


----------



## jolantha (25. Mai 2014)

Entwarnung !!
Die Barteln wachsen !!


----------

